# Another Way to Laser Cut Segmentation



## Ken Wines (Mar 25, 2017)

Here's another way to segment if you use a laser to cut the pieces. I call it ring segmenting, for lack of a better term. The blanks are made by stacking rings on the tube. Cutting the mating edges of the rings with a laser gives a lot of liberty as to shape of the joining line. In the first photo one sinusoidal pattern is on the left, another on the right and the combination of the two is in the middle. Each blank is comprised of 15 stacked rings in a two color combination of maple, walnut and cherry. Blanks are made to fit a Sierra tube.  The second photo is another variation on the sinusoidal by offsetting it and making it complementary from end to end. The nice thing about doing it that way is you get to exact copies when they are mixed. This blank is sized to fit Sierra tubes also.


----------



## Charlie_W (Mar 25, 2017)

Cool!


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 25, 2017)

Well you can have your own line of laser cut blanks and hook up with one of the popular vendors and have at it. I am sure they would sell. Could be a lucrative deal. Beats making pens.


----------



## RobS (Mar 25, 2017)

Talk about upping your game and raising the bar.


----------



## Bob Kardell (Mar 26, 2017)

Your laser designs are very cool!  Do you sell them or just enjoy the design and cutting?


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

